# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si sherohet anemia tek femijet ?

## EuroStar1

Doja te dija se cilat jane ushqimet me te mira per normalizimin e anemise tek femijet me moshe 3-4 vjece ? ( Perfshi dhe ndonje lloj mjekimi me burim te sigurte informacioni )

Faleminderit

----------


## Marya

ka shume lloje anemish eurostar
beju me teper besim mjekeve te durresit dhe ata do te te  bejne analizat e duhura per te pare tipin e anemise do te te japin shpjegime :buzeqeshje:  dhe sherim te duhur :shkelje syri:

----------


## EuroStar1

> ka shume lloje anemish eurostar
> beju me teper besim mjekeve te durresit dhe ata do te te  bejne analizat e duhura per te pare tipin e anemise do te te japin shpjegime dhe sherim te duhur


Mungesa e hekurit Marya. 

ps: Mjeket e durresit e kan humbur me kohe besimin tek shum njerez dhe per rrjedhoje vemi ne Tirane ose jashte shtetit.

Pershendetje

----------


## Colomba

Anemia tek fëmijët

Para moshës dy vjeçare, anemia është shumë e përhapur te fëmijët. Megjithatë, kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk duhet kuruar. Për ta parandaluar duhet një ushqim i pasur me hekur. Nëse fëmija juaj ka lindur para kohe, atëherë shtesa e masës së hekurit duhet të jetë më e madhe.

Nëse fëmija e ka lënë qumështin e gjirit para 9 muajsh, atëherë ju duhet t’i jepni fëmijës një ushqim të pasur me hekur.

Një fëmijë që nuk ka pirë qumështin e nënës, atëherë atij duhet t’i jepen ushqime të pasura me hekur, pasi rezervat e tij të hekurit mund t’i zgjasin deri në moshën 4-muajshe. Një bebe që ka lindur para kohe, nuk ka rezerva në hekur prandaj atij i duhet dhënë shtesë ushqimi të pasur me hekur që në moshën dy muajshe.

Ndërsa te një fëmijë që është rritur fillimisht me qumështin e nënës e më pas jo, një shtesë ushqimesh në hekur do të qe e nevojshme.

A e dinit?

Ti jepni fëmijës qumësht lope para moshës 9-muajshe e shton rrezikun e anemisë. Duke qenë se fëmija është i vogël, stomaku i tij është i brishtë dhe ka mundësi që molekulat e qumështit të lopës janë ende të mëdha, që të treten nga stomaku i fëmijës. Kjo gjë mund t’i sjellë probleme me stomakun, për më tepër që qumështi i lopës ka më pak hekur dhe se fëmija e ka të vështirë ta marrë hekurin prej këtij qumështi. Me rritjen e fëmijës duhet që dhe ushqimi të ndryshojë. Burimet e hekurit për të janë më të mëdha. Kur stomaku i tij është pjekur mjaftueshëm, pas 9 muajsh, ai mund të pijë qumësht lope deri në 900 ml në ditë.

Ushqimet e këshillueshme

Ja cilat mund të jenë disa nga ilaçet e pasura me hekur për fëmijën tuaj.

Drithërat për bebe, të pasura me hekur, ai mund t’i hajë deri në moshën 2 vjeçe.

Mëlçi, duhet të hajë të paktën një herë në javë për shkak të sasisë së madhe që ka me vitaminë A; mish dhe perime, barbunja, thjerëza..., të verdhën e vezës dhe të gjitha perimet jeshile.

Në përgjithësi, perimet e gjalla janë një element ushqyes shumë i mirë, kështu që para se t’i konsumoni duhet t’i lani mirë. Për të pasur sa më shumë hekur, hani karrota me gjithë lëkurë dhe patate të pjekura.

Perimet me gjethe jeshile përmbajnë shumë hekur dhe një gjë e tillë është e mirë për ata që nuk e hanë shumë mishin, peshkun apo vezët.

Vitamina C, një element ushqyes që mund të gjendet në shumë fruta dhe perime, ndihmon gjithashtu për të pasur sa më shumë hekur në trup.  Anemiket, është mirë që të përdorin ushqime që kanë vitaminë C. Këtë vitaminë mund ta gjeni te portokalli, kivi, limoni, pjepri, domatet, etj. Perimet me gjethe shumë jeshile, përmbajnë më shumë vitaminë C.

Duhet të mënjanoni dhenien e çajit kur ha bukë, pasi është vërtetuar se kur pi çaj, trupi nuk e thith siç duhet hekurin.

Nëse i skuqni fort perimet e pasura me hekur, atëherë skuqja e tepërt ia heq vitaminat dhe ujin mineral, pasi skuqja e shkatërron vitaminën C te ushqimet. Prandaj më e mirë është pjekja me avull.

Për të mënjanuar aneminë tek fëmijët, duhet që t’i jepni sa më shumë ushqim të shijshëm. Përveç qumështit të nënës, fëmijët kanë nevojë për ushqim shtesë që në moshën 6-muajshe. Prandaj ju mund t’ia jepni të grirë këto lloj perimesh, që bebja ta ketë më të lehtë konsumin e tyre. Nuk duhet të reshtni, që me rritjen t’i shtoni ushqimet e pasura me hekur.

----------


## s0ni

Per hekur, Melci vici, Mish, Arra, Veza.

Per vit. C frutat si leng portokalli, pjeper, domate. 

Te dyja jane te nevojshme per anemine e mungeses se hekurit.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Anemia tek fëmijët
> 
> Para moshës dy vjeçare, anemia është shumë e përhapur te fëmijët. Megjithatë, kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk duhet kuruar. Për ta parandaluar duhet një ushqim i pasur me hekur. Nëse fëmija juaj ka lindur para kohe, atëherë shtesa e masës së hekurit duhet të jetë më e madhe.
> 
> Nëse fëmija e ka lënë qumështin e gjirit para 9 muajsh, atëherë ju duhet ti jepni fëmijës një ushqim të pasur me hekur.
> 
> Një fëmijë që nuk ka pirë qumështin e nënës, atëherë atij duhet ti jepen ushqime të pasura me hekur, pasi rezervat e tij të hekurit mund ti zgjasin deri në moshën 4-muajshe. Një bebe që ka lindur para kohe, nuk ka rezerva në hekur prandaj atij i duhet dhënë shtesë ushqimi të pasur me hekur që në moshën dy muajshe.
> 
> Ndërsa te një fëmijë që është rritur fillimisht me qumështin e nënës e më pas jo, një shtesë ushqimesh në hekur do të qe e nevojshme.
> ...





> Per hekur, Melci vici, Mish, Arra, Veza.
> 
> Per vit. C frutat si leng portokalli, pjeper, domate. 
> 
> Te dyja keto vitaminat jane te nevojshme per anemine e mungeses se hekurit.


Ju falenderoj per informacionin dhe per kohen tuaj. Nese keni ndonje keshille tjeter, do e mirprisja me kenaqesi te madhe.

Femija eshte rritur pa qumeshtin e nenes dhe eshte shum i dobet. I kemi bere te gjitha analizat dhe kan dale ne rregull me perjashtim te anemise. Por me cudit fakti qe cdo dy apo tre jave i behet nje temperature e larte mbi 39 dhe i infektohen grykat me qelb. Mjeket thane pas pergjigjes se gjitha analizave qe kjo i ndodh ngaqe femija nuk ka imunitet dhe eshte anemik. I kam bere analizat ne tre laboratore te ndryshme dhe tek ai Amerikan, por asgje nuk tregojne ( pervec infeksionit ne gjak ) qe mjeket e spitalit nen tereza thone qe i vjen per shkak te imunitetit te dobet qe ka dhe cdo virus qe kalon ai gjendet i pambrojtur dhe per rjedhoje semuret.

Pershendetje

----------


## teta

degjo pas konsultave me mjekeket patjeter beja nje kombinim nga keto:

*1 kg karrota,1 kg cfeklla (hmm si i thoni ju seee me duket rrep e kuqe por po e ve foton per siguri),i grin ne grirse qepes sa me imte,pastaja kesaj mase ja shton lengun e 1 kg limoneve te shtrydhur,dhe te gjitha se basku ne mikser frutash,te behen sa me qull,lere te rri nje kohe psh nga mengjesi deri ne mbremje,pastaja merr nje leck te paster fut aty nga masa e bere dhe shtrydh sa me shum qe mundesh,dmth te duhet vetem lengu i kesaj mase.
Pasi ta kesh shtrydhur te gjithin, nga lengu i fituar ,shtoi 1 l mjalt dhe perzje masen derisa te behet homogjene.

tani mire eshte te merret ne mengjes heret,por mbasi eshte femije ka mundesi ta rrefuzoi,por kujdesu qe ta pi nje filgjan te vogel kafeje ne dite

Mbaje ne frigoriger se thartohet.
*
plus ,ordinoja edhe nje komplex vitaminash B ,keteja nga ne ka *B complex granula* ,jane shum te shieshme per femije,mund te japesh pa frike nuk ka fare kontraidikacione,dhe menjehere do ja shton apetitin femijes,shiten ne form granulave dhe bajn ere qokoladeje keshtu qe femija nuk i rrefuzon.

keto jane tersisht natyrale,dhe une i beje panderprer per tere familjen,e sidomos per vete se kam problem me anemi,ta keshilloj!


edhe njehere konsulta te mjeku e domosdoshme  per kontrollen e vazhdueshme te pasqyres se gjakut

----------


## loneeagle

Euro varet nese eshte anemi kronike duhet kontrolluar vazhdimisht tek mjeku edhe duhet te haj ushqime qe jane teper te pasura me hekur edhe vitamin b. Nese eshte anemi e shkaktuar nga infeksioni ket e kam kaluar une. kur isha 13 vjece kisha infeksion ne vesh edhe me shkaktoi anemi mora hekur edhe vitamin b per 1 muaj. Nuk kam pas me probleme. Ata qe e kane kronike duhet te marrin hekur vazhdimisht me duket edhe vitamina speciale. Thone qe beets & melci jane shume te mira, fatkeqsisht asnje sme pelqen.

----------


## dardajan

> Doja te dija se cilat jane ushqimet me te mira per normalizimin e anemise tek femijet me moshe 3-4 vjece ? ( Perfshi dhe ndonje lloj mjekimi me burim te sigurte informacioni )
> 
> Faleminderit


Per  te  ndihmuar  keshtu  ne  menyre  virtuale  eshte  e  veshtire,  por  po  mundohem  tju  jap  dasa  keshilla ose  ide.

Ne  radhe  te  pare  per  te dhene  nje  mendim  duhet  te  kesh  nje  informazion  qe  nga  lindja  e deri  sot  mbi  ecurine  e femijes.
Psh  A  eshte  hera  e  pare  qe  ka  anemi  apo  ka  patur  edhe  me  pare ?
A  ka  shenja  te  tjera qe  lidhen  me  anemine,  si  lodhje te  pergjithshme  dhe  ne  vecanti  te  muskujve, njgyre  te  bardhe, takikardi, etj...
A  ka  emoragji,  humbje  gjaku  ne  ndonje  pjese  te trupit,  sidomos  ne  zorren  e  trashe,  kjo  shikohet tek  jashteqitja  nese  ka  ngjyre  te  erret,  ose  mund  ti  besh  analizat  e  jashteqitjes,  sepse  rastet  me  te  shumta  vijne  nga  emorragjite,  te  jashteme  ose  te  brendshme.
A  ke  bere  analiza  per  numrin  e  ruazave  te  kuqe, nese  eshte  brenda  parametrit,  ose  sasine  e  emoglobines  brenda  ne  ruazat e  kuqe,  nese eshte  brenda  parametrave  normal.

Ju  thoni  qe  ka  mungese  hekuri  sepse  keshtu  thon  analizat  OK  ne  rregull per  kete  mund  ti  japesh ushqime  me  permbajtje  hekuri,  por  a  je  i  sigurte  qe  intestino  pra  aparati  thithes  eshte  ne  gjendje  ti thithe  ato. Pra  dua  te  them  qe  nje  nga  problemet  e  mungeses  se  hekurit  eshte  mosthithja  e  lendeve  te  tretura  nga organi  perkates  qe  eshte  intestino  tenue. Cdo  te  thote  kjo ? Kjo  do  te  hote  qe ky  organ  per  arsye  te  ndryshme  ka  humbur  perkohesisht  aftesine per  te  thithur  elementet  ushqimor,  cilat  jane  keto  arsye ? 1- Ngrenia  ne  menyre  te  gabuar, 2- semundjet  autoimune, 3- skuqja  apo  infeksioni  i  intestinos. 4- Prania  e  parasiteve  ne intestino qe  jo  vetem  se  kosumojne  elementet  ushqimore, por  edhe  demtojne  vet  intestinon.
Prandaj  Pyes  A  i ke  bere  analisa  per  parasit  intestinal ?  nese  jo  te  keshilloj  ti  besh,  femijet  e  kesaj  moshe  dhe  me  te vegjel  fusin  cdo  gje  ne  goje  dhe  ti  nuk  e  shef.
Nje  problem  tjeter mund  te  jene  emorroidi,  ulcera, diverticoli,  apo  perdorimi  per  kohe  te gjate  i  disa  ilaceve  si  psh  ato  qe  permbajne  Acido acetilsalicilico.

Keshtu  qe  une  ne  fillim  do  kontrolloja  intestinon,  ose  mundesisht  gjith  aparatin tretes qe  nga  goja  deri  ne  anno, dhe  njekohesisht  do  ndryshoj  regjimin  dhe  menyren  e  te  ushqyerit.  per  kete  te  keshilloj  te  lexosh  kete  teme.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701

Por  meqe  ushqimet  duan    kohe  qe  te  furnizojne  organizmin  me  hekur  dhe  meqense femija  mund  te  kete  shum  mangesi  qe  kuptohet nga  shenjat  qe  permenda  me  siper duhet  si  fillim  ti  japesh  menjeher  (solfato ferroso, gluconato di ferro) dhe  vit  B12,  per  kete  keshillohu  edhe  me  ndonje  mjek.
Por  problemi  qendron  gjithmon  ne  ate  se  sa  eshte  i afte  sistemi  i tij  tretes  dhe  asimilues  ti marre  keto  elemente  dhe  ti  fuse  ne  qarkullim  megjithate  ne  marrim  rastin  me  te  keq  qe  50%  e tij  eshte jashte  funsionit,  por  50%  e  ketyre  dy kriperave  te  hekurit  do  shkojne  ne  gjak.
Nje  problem  tjeter eshte  edhe bakri  pasi  eshte  vertetuar  dhe  njihet  shkencerisht  se  shpesh  nuk  eshte  hekuri  ai  qe  mungon  por  bakri  i  cili  eshte  nje shoqerues  ne  reaksionet  me  hekurin,  dhe  ne  shum  raste  pervec  hekurit  apo  ne  te  njejten  kohe  me  hekurin  i  japin  edhe  nje  dose  te  caktuar  bakri  dhe  rezultati  eshte  optimal.
Prandaj do  te  keshilloja  qe recetes  se  mesiperme  ti  shtosh  edhe baker  ne  formen  oligo  minerale,  eshte  nje  leng  uji  me  perqindje  bakri  dhe  shum  e asimilueshme menjeher  ne  gjuhe.
Kete  te  fundit  eshte veshtire  ta gjesh  ne  Shqiperi,  nese  ke  njerez ne  Itali  e  gjen  ne  cdo  farmaci,  nese  nuk  ke  njeri  me  kontakto  ne privat  te  gjejm  ndonje  menyre qe ti nis une.

----------


## dardajan

Gjithashtu  mund  te  perdoresh  kete  sitin  ketu  per  te  gjetur  ushqimet  qe  permbajne  hekur 
http://www.valori-alimenti.com/cerca/ferro.php

----------


## anita340

> Euro varet nese eshte anemi kronike duhet kontrolluar vazhdimisht tek mjeku edhe duhet te haj ushqime qe jane teper te pasura me hekur edhe vitamin b. Nese eshte anemi e shkaktuar nga infeksioni ket e kam kaluar une. kur isha 13 vjece kisha infeksion ne vesh edhe me shkaktoi anemi mora hekur edhe vitamin b per 1 muaj. Nuk kam pas me probleme. Ata qe e kane kronike duhet te marrin hekur vazhdimisht me duket edhe vitamina speciale. Thone qe beets & melci jane shume te mira, fatkeqsisht asnje sme pelqen.


Se dija se edhe nje infeksion veshi mund te shkaktoje anemi. Me hyri frika tani se edhe vajza ime me 6 muaj pati nje infeksion po e verejtem shpejt dhe e dergum te mjekja. Ajo se beri fare te madhe. Sot se si mu duk qe e prekte veshin shpesh dhe mendja aty me vajti .
Mund te na thote dikush sa i madh duhet te jete ky infeksioni per te shkaktuar anemine ? 
Edhe ashtu do te marre nje vaksine te henen dhe do ta pyes edhe mjeken po ku ze rehat deri te henen une tash.

----------


## dardajan

> Se dija se edhe nje infeksion veshi mund te shkaktoje anemi. Me hyri frika tani se edhe vajza ime me 6 muaj pati nje infeksion po e verejtem shpejt dhe e dergum te mjekja. Ajo se beri fare te madhe. Sot se si mu duk qe e prekte veshin shpesh dhe mendja aty me vajti .
> Mund te na thote dikush sa i madh duhet te jete ky infeksioni per te shkaktuar anemine ? 
> Edhe ashtu do te marre nje vaksine te henen dhe do ta pyes edhe mjeken po ku ze rehat deri te henen une tash.


Kur  te  çaloje  gomari  nga  veshet,  do  ndodhi  edhe  anemia  nga  infeksioni  ne  vesh.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Per  te  ndihmuar  keshtu  ne  menyre  virtuale  eshte  e  veshtire,  por  po  mundohem  tju  jap  dasa  keshilla ose  ide.
> 
> Ne  radhe  te  pare  per  te dhene  nje  mendim  duhet  te  kesh  nje  informazion  qe  nga  lindja  e deri  sot  mbi  ecurine  e femijes.
> Psh  A  eshte  hera  e  pare  qe  ka  anemi  apo  ka  patur  edhe  me  pare ?
> A  ka  shenja  te  tjera qe  lidhen  me  anemine,  si  lodhje te  pergjithshme  dhe  ne  vecanti  te  muskujve, njgyre  te  bardhe, takikardi, etj...
> A  ka  emoragji,  humbje  gjaku  ne  ndonje  pjese  te trupit,  sidomos  ne  zorren  e  trashe,  kjo  shikohet tek  jashteqitja  nese  ka  ngjyre  te  erret,  ose  mund  ti  besh  analizat  e  jashteqitjes,  sepse  rastet  me  te  shumta  vijne  nga  emorragjite,  te  jashteme  ose  te  brendshme.
> A  ke  bere  analiza  per  numrin  e  ruazave  te  kuqe, nese  eshte  brenda  parametrit,  ose  sasine  e  emoglobines  brenda  ne  ruazat e  kuqe,  nese eshte  brenda  parametrave  normal.
> 
> Ju  thoni  qe  ka  mungese  hekuri  sepse  keshtu  thon  analizat  OK  ne  rregull per  kete  mund  ti  japesh ushqime  me  permbajtje  hekuri,  por  a  je  i  sigurte  qe  intestino  pra  aparati  thithes  eshte  ne  gjendje  ti thithe  ato. Pra  dua  te  them  qe  nje  nga  problemet  e  mungeses  se  hekurit  eshte  mosthithja  e  lendeve  te  tretura  nga organi  perkates  qe  eshte  intestino  tenue. Cdo  te  thote  kjo ? Kjo  do  te  hote  qe ky  organ  per  arsye  te  ndryshme  ka  humbur  perkohesisht  aftesine per  te  thithur  elementet  ushqimor,  cilat  jane  keto  arsye ? 1- Ngrenia  ne  menyre  te  gabuar, 2- semundjet  autoimune, 3- skuqja  apo  infeksioni  i  intestinos. 4- Prania  e  parasiteve  ne intestino qe  jo  vetem  se  kosumojne  elementet  ushqimore, por  edhe  demtojne  vet  intestinon.
> ...


Djali ka qe kur ka lindur me kete problem te infeksionit te grykave dhe ngritje te menjehershme te temperatures me mbi 39 dhe 40.5 grade. Ka 3 vjet qe marr lloj lloj mjekim, dhe nuk kam len analize pa bere dhe gjithnje i dalin mire , vetem me problem anemik me mungese hekuri dhe per rjedhoje imuniteti. Cdo 2-3 jave i perseritet gjate 3 vjeteve e gjysem. Po luajm mendesh dhe nuk dime se cfar te bejme me kete femije. Femija ka ka lindur me peshe normale dhe ne muajin e 9nte, por ne pa mundesi eshte ushqyer pa gji. Eshte shume i dobet fizikisht por shum aktiv. Por kohet e fundit temperaturat e larta dhe gjilperat dhe serumet e kan lodhur pa mase. Nuk di cte them dhe as mjeket nuk din cte thone.

Faleminderit juve dhe te gjitheve per interesimin.

Pershendetje

----------


## Ksanthi

> Per hekur, Melci vici, Mish, Arra, Veza.
> 
> Per vit. C frutat si leng portokalli, pjeper, domate. 
> 
> Te dyja jane te nevojshme per anemine e mungeses se hekurit.



Keto duhen gershetuar  psh mish vici me pak lemon qe te thithet hekuri .Mishi i vicit nuk duhet te jete i pjekur mire .
Sa me shume perime lulelaker , laker , brokolo ( me fal por nuk e di ne shqip , eshte si puna e lulelakres por eshte jeshile) ,mish pule , peshk .


Eurostar kam dhe une probleme me anemine ndaj ti shkruaj keto .

----------


## dardajan

> Djali ka qe kur ka lindur me kete problem te infeksionit te grykave dhe ngritje te menjehershme te temperatures me mbi 39 dhe 40.5 grade. Ka 3 vjet qe marr lloj lloj mjekim, dhe nuk kam len analize pa bere dhe gjithnje i dalin mire , vetem me problem anemik me mungese hekuri dhe per rjedhoje imuniteti. Cdo 2-3 jave i perseritet gjate 3 vjeteve e gjysem. Po luajm mendesh dhe nuk dime se cfar te bejme me kete femije. Femija ka ka lindur me peshe normale dhe ne muajin e 9nte, por ne pa mundesi eshte ushqyer pa gji. Eshte shume i dobet fizikisht por shum aktiv. Por kohet e fundit temperaturat e larta dhe gjilperat dhe serumet e kan lodhur pa mase. Nuk di cte them dhe as mjeket nuk din cte thone.
> 
> Faleminderit juve dhe te gjitheve per interesimin.
> 
> Pershendetje


Bajamet  jane  rojet  qe  ruajne  kdhe  kontrollojne  cdo  gje  qe  hyn  ne  organizem,  prandaj  edhe  skuqen  e  me pas  infektohen e qelbezohen, une  kam  vuajtur  gjith  jeten  nga  bajamet,  por tani  me  ndryshimin  e  menyres  se  ushqimit  nuk  jam  semurur  me.
Per kete  problem  duhet  te  shikosh  se  si  merr  fryme  femija,  me  hunde  apo  me  goje,  shikoje  edhe  kur  vrapon,  sepse  eshte  shum  e  rendesishme  te  marri  frym  me  hunde  dhe  ta  nxjerri me goje.  Nese  ndodh  e  kunderta sidomos  ne  dimer  apo  kur  los  ajri  i ftohte  dhe  i  paflitruar  ben  qe  bajamet  te skuqen dhe infektohen.
Meqense  eshte i  dobet  fizikisht  por  ka energji  mundohuni  qe  ta  ruaj  kete  energji.

Disa  keshilla  per  gryket

1- Djalit  lidhi  gjithmon  ne  gryke  nje shami  apo  shall  te  lehte  prej  pambuku,  sidomos  kur  los  dhe djersit. Nuk  ka  rendesi  te  jet  shum  i  trash  mjafon  edhe  nje  shum  i  holle.
2-Sapo  bajamet  te  skuqen  merr  masa  me  caj  e limon  sidomos  ne  darke  e  mengjes,  po  arriti  te  bej  gargar  akoma  me  mir.
3- Dikur  kur  isha  i vogel  vuaja  shum  dhe  ne  ate  kohe  mjeket  perdornin  nje  leng  te  kuq  qe  ishte  nje  perzierje  e  jodit  me  duket 0,01% me  glicerine,  me  kete  leng  lyheshin  bajamet  dhe  pjesa  e  grykes  perreth,  me  nje  cope  pambuku  te  lidhur  ne  bishtin  e luges.  Ishte  shum  i mire kalonte  cdo  dhimbje  menjeher  dhe  bajamet  nuk  qelbezoheshin.
Sot  kjo  metod  perdoret  ende  ketu  ne  itali  por  ne  forme  spray,  qe  eshte  nje  tubet  e vogel  me  nje tub  qe  sprucon drejt  e  ne  bajame,  une  e  perdor  per  femijet  e mi  sidomos  kur  bajamet  jane  vetem  te  skuqura.
4- Mundohuni  te  gjani  Pekmes  meni  sidomos  nga  meni  i zi,  shkoni  nga  zona  e  Permetit, Gjirokastres,Tepelenes, Skraparit,  dhe  pyesni  kush  ka  prodhuar,  megjithse  tani  eshte  ende  sezoni  i  menave  dergo  dike  apo  porosit  qe  te  bejne  disa  litra  dhe  jepi  cunit cdo  mengjes  nga  1-2 luge gjelle. Ata  te  Permetit  e  bejne  me  te  mire  se  perdorin  brenda nje  lloj guri  apo  balte  kur  e  ziejne. Per  aq  kohe  sa  kam  pire  ate  une  nuk  jam  semurur  kurre  nga  gryket.
5-Ju  thate  qe  ka  pire  shum  ilace,   dmth  antibiotik , gje  qe  do  te thote  se  pas ilaceve    ju  nuk  keni  marre  kurre  fermenti  latici,  dhe  kjo  eshte  gabim,  sepse antibiotiket  shkaterojne  floren  intestinale si  rrjedhim  keni  mosasimilim  te  elementeve ushqimore.
Prandaj  duhet  ti  jepni çunit  fermenti  latici  per  te  rregulluar  floren  intestinale,  biles  sa  here  qe  i  jepni  antibiotik  duhet  ta  shoqeroni  me  vitamin C dhe  mbas  kures  me  fermenti latici. 
Po  arritet  qe  ta  bllokoni  infeksionin qe  ne  skuqje  me  metodat qe  thash  me  lart  nuk  do  kete  nevoje  te  marre  antibiotik,  dhe  nderkohe  vazhdo  me  ushqimet dhe  kuren per  hekur.
Ushqimet  dhe  menyra  e te  ushqyerit  jane  shum  te  rendesishme,  prandaj  lexoje  temen  qe  te  sugjerova.

Pershendetje

----------


## Colomba

Në një fëmijë  tre vjeç, vlera mesatare e MCH, ose përqendrimi hemoglobinës, është rreth 27 dhe vetëm nese është nën 24  konsiderohet i ulët. Do të thotë MCV, dmth vëllimi i qelizave të kuqe të gjakut, është 77,7 dhe është konsideruar patologjike vetëm në 71, ndërkohë që mund te jete e arsyeshme të mendojnë për anemi mesdhetare, nëse vlera e tillë nuk arrijnë te pakten  rreth 70 dhe 64, 65 ose më pak.(nuk di nese mjeket qe e kane nen kontroll kane konsideruar mundesine e anemise mesdhetare,duke kontrolluar vlerat e anemise sigurisht).
Si behet dallimi midis nje anemie te thjeshte ose asaj mesdhetare...
Në anemi mangësi hekuri, hekuri ne serum është dukshëm më i ulët se normale, transferrinemia është më e lartë se normale mbushje transferrin është më e ulët se normale dhe Ferritin është i ulët. Në talasemia(anemi mesdhetare), megjithatë, hekuri ne serum është i lartë, transferrinemia është e ulët, Ferritina është e lartë. Prandaj duhet bere nje analizë shtesë,sepse pa te , nuk mund të arrijnë ne ndonjë diagnozë përfundimtare.
Sa për qelizat e bardha të gjakut, mjafton vetëm një infeksion viral per rritjen e limfocitit dhe uljen e leukocytes neutrophil, ndërsa numri i përgjithshëm i qelizave të bardha të gjakut mund të jenë më i larte, por edhe më i ulët se norma. Kështu që këshilla ime është që të bëjë per siguri dhe grupin  e analizave te tjera të emokromit, atëherë, nëse është e nevojshme, te beje  terapine e hekurit nese është e dukshme një mangësi  hekuri përtej kufijve qe konsiderohen normal për moshën.
Përveç terapisë  zëvendësimit te hekurit, atëherë ju duhet të kuptoni pse fëmija e ka këtë mangësi: periudha e rritjes së madhe në gjatetësi? infeksionet e përsëritura?  sëmundje kronike ? gjakderdhje nga zorrët për shkak të një alergjie të proteinave të qumështit të lopës? sëmundje të tjera të zorrëve? Keqasorbim? dietë të mangët në hekur? furnizimit me ushqim i tepruar apo i pamjaftueshme?
Nëse çdo gjë është negative, dhe është krejtësisht në përputhje me moshën, nuk ka asgjë tjetër për të bërë se sa  per të ndihmuar fëmijën me një dietë të përshtatshme dhe qëndrim  të shpeshte në klime malore, ndoshta e alternuar me udhëtime ne det në mënyrë që të ndryshojë lartësi ,kjo stimulon kockat për të prodhuar qelizat e kuqe të gjakut.
Kurse nese mbas analizave vihet re nje mangësi hekuri më e rëndësishme,duhet të trajtohen me terapi " luftarake". Gjithashtu do të jetë e rëndësishme te numërohen reticulocyte për të vlerësuar reagimin e palcës për aneminë ,gjithashtu duhet kontrolluar trashgimnia e prindërve, nëse ka një prind anemik. Anemia  e theksuar në shtatzëni është nje faktor qe mund te kete ndikuar tek femija ose një lindje e parakohshme apo para afatit ose me peshë shumë të ulët  mund të çojë në një shterim më të shpejtë të sasise se hekurit të akumuluar gjatë shtatzënisë.

----------


## EuroStar1

Sidoqofte, a ndikon anemia ne qelbezimin e grykave dhe ngritjen kaq te larte te temperatures  cdo 2-3 jave nga koha qe ka lindur deri me sot ?

----------


## teta

ok,personat qe kan qelbezim te shpesht te bajameve,edhe pse nuk shkruan askund nga pervoja ime jam e sigurt shum se kan elementin gjenetik prezent,ne kuptimin se njeri nga prinderit patjeter se eshte problematik ne kete drejtim,dhe femije me elemente gjenetike ka nje ind me te ndieshem te bajameve,se paku une qe shikoj nje megalo numer te femijeve me kete patologji 90% te rasteve njeri nga prinderit ne femijrin e vet  kishte problem me to.

kjo eshte njeri nga faktoret,tjetri,nese femija eshte anemik,athere edhe numri i antitrupave dmth qel qe jane te dedikuara te organizojn mbrojtjen e organizmit  qe ndodhen ne gjak jane te zvogluara,prandaja femiu eshte  i ekspozuar bakterieve apo virusve si gjdo femije tjeter,por per shkak se ka mbrojtje te dobesuar ,atakohen shum shpejt edhe me nje numer me te vogel te baktereve mund te semuret.

duhet te investohet ne imunitet te femijes qe te arrihet nje sukses ne shendetin e tij,

----------


## s0ni

Ok tani te kuptova.

Perseritja e bajameve ose qelbezimi i grykes qendron tek imuniteti i ulet i femijes po ashtu  sic tha Teta mund te jete dhe gjenetike.  Pra djali yt ka imunitetin e ulet. Prandaj te kane pyetur mjeket nese eshte ushqyer a jo me qumeshtin e nenes. Qumeshti i nenes eshte kryesore per te formuar imunitet tek femija.

Kurse temperatura e larte ngrihet per arsye te infeksionit. Imuniteti ka ushtare qe luftojne infeksionet. Njera nga keto ushtaret quhet IL-1 e cila prodhohet nga qelizat e bardha te gjakut te quajtura makrofage. IL-1 angazhon leukocitet per ta ndihmuar ne pastrimin e infeksionit. Gjithe ky aksion vetevetiu shkakton temepraturen e trupit te ngrihet. Pra shkurt, temperatura e larte eshte nje menyre ne te cilen trupi lufton infeksionet. Kur imuniteti eshte i ulet, eshte e veshtire te pastrosh infeksionin. Prandaj infeksini perseritet vazhdimisht. 

Per te ngritur imunitetin Vitamina C eshte me e domosdoshmja e cila gjindet ne portokalle/limona. Po ashtu dhe hudhra eshte ushqim i mire.

Mos u shqeteso shume per uljen e hekurit. Duhet te kujdesesh per bajamet. Nese vazhdojne te shkaktojne kaq probleme dhe nuk permiresohet mbase do duhet qe te ja heqesh me operacion.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ok tani te kuptova.
> 
> Perseritja e bajameve ose qelbezimi i grykes qendron tek imuniteti i ulet i femijes po ashtu  sic tha Teta mund te jete dhe gjenetike.  Pra djali yt ka imunitetin e ulet. Prandaj te kane pyetur mjeket nese eshte ushqyer a jo me qumeshtin e nenes. Qumeshti i nenes eshte kryesore per te formuar imunitet tek femija.
> 
> Kurse temperatura e larte ngrihet per arsye te infeksionit. Imuniteti ka ushtare qe luftojne infeksionet. Njera nga keto ushtaret quhet IL-1 e cila prodhohet nga qelizat e bardha te gjakut te quajtura makrofage. IL-1 angazhon leukocitet per ta ndihmuar ne pastrimin e infeksionit. Gjithe ky aksion vetevetiu shkakton temepraturen e trupit te ngrihet. Pra shkurt, temperatura e larte eshte nje menyre ne te cilen trupi lufton infeksionet. Kur imuniteti eshte i ulet, eshte e veshtire te pastrosh infeksionin. Prandaj infeksini perseritet vazhdimisht. 
> 
> Per te ngritur imunitetin Vitamina C eshte me e domosdoshmja e cila gjindet ne portokalle/limona. Po ashtu dhe hudhra eshte ushqim i mire.
> 
> Mos u shqeteso shume per uljen e hekurit. Duhet te kujdesesh per bajamet. Nese vazhdojne te shkaktojne kaq probleme dhe nuk permiresohet mbase do duhet qe te ja heqesh me operacion.


Sipas analizave, mjekja tha qe bajamet i ka per mrekulli dhe nuk jane aspak shkaktare te infeksionit apo temperatures.... Por por, nga infeksioni qe ka ne gjak si pasoje e imunitetit te ulet, i shkakton infektim dhe qelbezim te bajameve.

----------

